# Help, Unable to Id type of building



## jd1983murhpy (Dec 31, 2018)

I have this among other plasticville buildings, I am working on restoring them. However this building i can't seem to locate who makes it to get parts for it to clean it up. Any help would be greatly appreciated

Thanks

Jonathan


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I have never seen that building, but I sure like it. Good luck with it.

Welcome to the train forum.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Even if you do locate the manufacturer (Plasticville is a brand name owned by Bachmann), you probably won't find spare parts for it.

However, Plastruct, Evergreen Models, and a bunch of other companies sell brick sheets, window and door castings, stairs, pillars, chimneys, etc. Purchase what you need for the restoration and have at it. Good luck!


----------



## lionellines (May 18, 2011)

While I don't know the maker of that building, I do know that Plasticville replacement parts are readily available online. What scale is it?


----------



## jd1983murhpy (Dec 31, 2018)

It is O scale i believe


----------



## lionellines (May 18, 2011)

I don't believe it's Plasticville. I can't help you beyond that.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

jd1983murhpy said:


> It is O scale i believe


How tall is the door opening on the model?


----------



## bewhole (Dec 31, 2016)

Any Markings at all on it?? (Inside or out)

I may be seeing things but what does it say on the bottom of the doors above the main entrance??


----------

